# Brewista vs Hario VST-2000B vs Smart Weight Scales



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in for a new set of scales (severe case of upgraditis) and have narrowed it down to the above three.

I could not find anything on the forum about these specific Hario scales which have an integrated timer like the Brewistas. The Harios measure 28mm high so they will just about fit under the bottomless portafilter with the Classic and the cups I have.

I do have a separate timer so the cheaper Smart Weights are also an option.

Any recommendations about which one to go for?

Brewista:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brewista-Smart-Scale-2-kg/dp/B0163BYY6A

Hario VST-2000B:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-1-Piece-Coffee-Scale-Timer/dp/B009GPJMOU

Smart Weight:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-Digital-Back-lit-Capacity/dp/B00IZ1YHZK

Thanks.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

For me Hario...if you can give more money just check Acaia pearl maybe...check website and be shure to read about model lunar...yes,expensive...but different..


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I have the Brewistas and found them OK, but the automatic timer feature didn't work for me. They are a bit sluggish, though, and some people have had problems with theirs.

I also have the Hario. Fine for brewed but not really good for espresso - a bit big, and not very sensitive.

Acaia scales are in a different league, but that applies to the price as well as the quality. I'd love a set of Lunar but they are *so* expensive. I have the Pearl and they are great for brewed but again big for espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hario can be a bit laggy for espresso and do not like water at all


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn, the Hario looked the best by far. I guess this means I should just stick to my separate timer and just get the cheaper scale that comes with some waterproof-ish cover things.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For espresso, Brewista's are the best of the three. Faster than the Hario.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you recon the price difference is justified?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Bonavita has just recently released a new smaller scaled that might be worth looking up, it used the features from brewista but as it is a newer product there is a good chance that they have sorted out all the problems there has been with the brewista.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Khashy said:


> Do you recon the price difference is justified?


£7?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hario: slow, big, weird resolution, not very consistent (the same thing weighs anywhere between 29.6 and 30.4 though the true value is 29.9-30.0), all plastic, no way to calibrate (to my knowledge). Also, touch sensitive -> no feedback and a drop of water "presses" the button. That happened only once to me though.

Brewista: not always water resistant, I found auto modes quite gimmicky. They are good as long as they work. Mine didn't last long, went through 4 sets of batteries in a week.

Timer is great, but I'd be waiting for Brewistas to release new version or consider Acaia.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> £7?


Sorry, I meant between the Brewista and the SmartGrind. Looks like the Hario is definitely out of the picture per @PPapa (and everyone else for that matter)


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

malling said:


> Bonavita has just recently released a new smaller scaled that might be worth looking up, it used the features from brewista but as it is a newer product there is a good chance that they have sorted out all the problems there has been with the brewista.


 @malling is this the one?

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Bonavita%20Auto%20Tare%20Gram%20Scale


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd say try Brewistas and either win the lottery or not. Otherwise just a kitchen timer will do...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My Brewista scales have worked well although they require a bit of dexterity using a lever - pulling down the lever and setting the timer. I invert the plastic tray on the scales to catch any drips so they haven't got wet and I haven't been able test out how water resistant they are. There is a slight lag to register the first drops of coffee but after that respond well. I have the Hario as well, which I use for brewing. For espresso though: Brewista.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I realized I have Smart Weight Scales too. I couldn't remember the name yesterday.

Apart from slight drifting (due to heat, could use a coaster or something to mitigate that) and lack of timer, they are good. Fairly fast and accurate, too.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

My Brewista had me doubting The Beast. Anything from 0.1g to 0.4g difference in pre and post grind. They are more responsive than the Hario and aren't as aquaphobic. Their build quality is a little bit ramshackle though with buttons keep getting stuck underneath the frame.


----------



## smorgo (Nov 22, 2015)

Given that my Brewista turned up this morning, I was really hoping for a unanimous endorsement. Still, looks like broadly the best of a bad bunch at the economy end of the market.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

smorgo said:


> Given that my Brewista turned up this morning, I was really hoping for a unanimous endorsement. Still, looks like broadly the best of a bad bunch at the economy end of the market.


That's funny, mine are due today


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

With the Brewistas it seems that it depends if you get a good set.

Mine are still on the first set of batteries, the buttons work fine and they measure weight almost instantly. The Auto modes are a waste of time but they are a good set of scales.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I take it no one has tried the Bonavita then?


----------



## samdryan (Mar 11, 2016)

Dylan said:


> The Auto modes are a waste of time .


Right? I have no idea why they implemented it this way. I found it impossible to use since it just sets off and expects you to pay attention although it's very likely i'm just using it wrong.


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

How come this Brewista for the price of GBP 40 has a good copy one and bad copy one?

Moreover 4 sets of batteries in a week, that's a bad wow.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I find the auto 4 setting on the brewista very handy for the l1, (it's why I brought them)

they also have a auto power off that you can set up, so batteries will last, just need to read the manual


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

HLS said:


> Moreover 4 sets of batteries in a week, that's a bad wow.


That's when your scales get some water inside. Other scales would probably have died, but Brewistas were killing batteries and would turn on randomly. I would say that's okay that they didn't just die, but Brewista claim that they are waterproof but don't have an IP rating.

I tried to keep them for 24 hours etc. to get them dried out, but nothing seemed to work and I returned them.


----------

